# icd-9 needed



## meo59101 (Nov 17, 2011)

Need dx code for tensor tympani spasm/spasm of stapedius muscle

Thanks very much


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 17, 2011)

meo59101 said:


> Need dx code for tensor tympani spasm/spasm of stapedius muscle
> 
> Thanks very much



Maybe hyperacusis (388.42) - see if this describes it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensor_tympani_muscle

If not, you may look into 388.5 (Disorders of acoustic nerve)


----------



## hewitt (Nov 17, 2011)

Is the focus the muscle or nerve? Your description above is the muscle, so I would think 333.2, myoclonus is an option.... Do you know which nerve is involved/documented?


----------

